# Madagasgar Chiclids



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I am planning on bringing in some Paratroplus Manerambo fry. These are chiclids from Madagasgar, quite rare and endangered. They are not wild caught but tank bred. 
They will be shipped at the end of August. Landed cost approx $15 each.
The fry are about 1.5 to 2 in. If there is any interest let me know and I will increase the quantity. I need a firm comitment from buyers and will require a small deposit prior to sihipment coming in.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I've never heard of them and a quick search isn't bringing anything up. Do you have any details and pics?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

They get to be about 7" very aggressive. I have a poster of Madasgar chiclids. I'll try to take a pic of the poster.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Try this link.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks Mr F. They are very nice looking fish. For someone with a large tank looking for something different, they would be a great option.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

moon said:


> I am planning on bringing in some Paratroplus Manerambo fry. These are chiclids from Madagasgar, quite rare and endangered. They are not wild caught but tank bred.
> They will be shipped at the end of August. Landed cost approx $15 each.
> The fry are about 1.5 to 2 in. If there is any interest let me know and I will increase the quantity. I need a firm comitment from buyers and will require a small deposit prior to sihipment coming in.


Hi I am interested in those pinstripe dambas. Let me know if you have any or about to order some. I am a little behind on checking GTA for the latest but PM me . Thanks.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

blackninja said:


> Hi I am interested in those pinstripe dambas. Let me know if you have any or about to order some. I am a little behind on checking GTA for the latest but PM me . Thanks.


Sorry you missed the ship. That was a long time ago.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

If you are doing this order again in the future then I would also be interested in getting some.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

They can get alot bigger than 7". I've seen them nearing 15".

Gary


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

the size of Maagasy cichlids, is one strike against them. There aren't that many people with really large tanks to keep them. The fish in the link above are 10".


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

BillD said:


> the size of Maagasy cichlids, is one strike against them. There aren't that many people with really large tanks to keep them. The fish in the link above are 10".


That is why we separate the boys from the men. BillD. Don't blame it on the fish.


----------

